# Qualified Dealers Wanted



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

We are currently looking for new dealers for our Permanent Paint. From Delaware to Maine, (the entire East coast corridor) if you are looking for a great product to add to your existing company please get in touch with us. Our site is www.permanentpainting.com 
There are no start up costs, and no fees to become a dealer. This is not a franchise, just a great way to drive more business to your bottom line.
PM me with any questions or inquiries 
Kevin


----------



## SterlingPainting (Jan 3, 2010)

has anyone tried this paint? 10 mils is pretty thick! 

how does it hold upto to extreme cold temperatures?


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

Our companies have been around for 8 years and have a great record for success on over 10k homes and buildings.10 mils thick does not look thick, in fact it looks great!


----------



## Pressure Cleaning (Nov 1, 2007)

Exclusive rights to area included?


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Is this like that "siding in a can" stuff?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I don't know, but I am sure that is similar to how it will be sold.


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

We do have exclusive territories. 
Not sure what "Siding in a can" refers to.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Just how thick mil paint has been marketed in the south. Maybe other areas as well.


----------



## crazywasp (Dec 22, 2010)

I've seen the results of this sheet. Nightmare in a can, seriously!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Sorry, I used the wrong term. It wasn't siding in a can, it was called liquid siding. I just remember a ton of nightmare stories about this stuff, and was curious how your product differed from it or not.


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

We have been using our product for four years, we have had one call back for a side of the house with 4 bubbles on it. If you call that nightmare in a can, I'd call you crazy. When using traditional paint we see that we are re-painting houses in 5 years...how is that not a "nightmare in a can?" 
We have had testing dome by outside companies and have tested better than 10 times that of Duration and Aura. Our primer is made by XIM and has tested better than all primer on the market today. 
Most are sceptics because they don't know any better. Go to our site and read the test results. This is not a "nightmare in a can" as so described. 
www.ppnj.com
Yes there are many lifetime products out there that have problems, ours is not one of those with problems.


----------



## masterblaster (Jun 5, 2007)

hows this armor coat been working out long term,Ive tried a few similair products


----------



## Shakey0818 (Feb 1, 2012)

How about some samples?


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

premierpainter said:


> We have been using our product for four years, we have had one call back for a side of the house with 4 bubbles on it. If you call that nightmare in a can, I'd call you crazy. When using traditional paint we see that we are re-painting houses in 5 years...how is that not a "nightmare in a can?"
> We have had testing dome by outside companies and have tested better than 10 times that of Duration and Aura. Our primer is made by XIM and has tested better than all primer on the market today.
> Most are sceptics because they don't know any better. Go to our site and read the test results. This is not a "nightmare in a can" as so described.
> www.ppnj.com
> Yes there are many lifetime products out there that have problems, ours is not one of those with problems.


Would not this "miracle" replace all other exterior paints?


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

I wish it would. We have had incredible results with ArmorCoat. Almost ten years now and we have had a couple of call backs. We are power washing a house right now that we did in '08 and it still looks brand new. 
I think it is the best coating system on the market and I have over 1000 homes to prove it. 
We are still looking for new dealers to use our products around the country. Let me know if your seriously interested and I will send you information.


----------



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

Sounds very interesting and probably also expensive ? Go Rangers !


----------



## Roamer (Jul 5, 2010)

Does the Armorcoat require the surfaces to be free of all existing paint? You've shown quite a few pics of jobs where you have sanded all the existing paint off of the surface that is why I ask. 

What is the difference is cost to paint a house with this coating? Is it twice the cost or 3 times the cost of an average paint job? Or less?

I'm not knocking your experience with this product but is there any other companies that have been using this product for longer than 8 years? Eight years is about middle of the road for a decent paint job with typical house paints and professional level prep.

The product has a 25 year warranty, is there anyone out there that has a job done 25 years ago with Armorcoat?


----------

